# Copia di files su chiavetta USB

## VeLuca93

Salve ragazzi!

Dopo numerose (10?) installazioni di gentoo mi sono finalmente deciso ad iscrivermi al forum  :Very Happy: 

ho un problema abbastanza fastidioso per quanto riguarda le chiavette usb: quando copio un file di dimensioni circa 700MB, su una qualsiasi chiavetta, il processo di copia si blocca misteriosamente quando manca circa mezzo MB del file, nel senso che rimane fermo lì e non riesco nemmeno a uccidere il processo.. la chiavetta come potete immaginare è formattata in FAT.. 

avete idee della causa?

----------

## cloc3

sembra un fenomeno molto ripetibile.

viene da pensare a un problema fisico della chiavetta.

molto spesso, nelle chiavette usb, le locazioni di memoria compresse risultano accessibili in lettura ma non in scrittura.

prova a fare il copy con dd, per vedere se il problema permane.

esiste un programma chiamato badblocks che potrebbe aiutarti, ma non so quanto sia usabile su chiavette usb e partizioni vfat.

----------

## Zizo

Hai provato a lasciare andare il processo di copia? Riesce a copiare il file in modo corretto nonostante tutto? Potresti verificare la bontà della copia confrontando l'hash md5 del file originale con quello nella chiavetta.

In teoria la cosa è diffusa, in quanto inizialmente la velocità di copia è molto alta, ma solo finché non viene riempita tutta la ram libera ad uso cache del disco, poi rallenta e si allinea con la velocità effettiva della chiavetta per poi alla fine bilanciare quel picco iniziale di velocità (mica tanto picco, dura un bel po', dipende dalla ram libera, penso) con uno in cui sembra che non trasferisca alcun dato. Almeno così è come ho sempre immaginato la cosa. Se prendi la quantità di dati copiati (in mb) e la dividi per il tempo di copia (in secondi) dovresti ottenere comunque un valore che si avvicina a quello dichiarato dal produttore come velocità di scrittura.

Ricapitolando, per come la vedo io, se tu copi un file da hd a usb si ha che:  1:hd--->2:cache--->3:usb ; tu vedi la velocità tra 1 e 2, quella che effettivamente interessa è quella tra 2  e 3 che dovrebbe restare abbastanza costante.

Poi se ho scritto cavolate ditemi pure   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## bandreabis

Come monti la penna? A mano o con hald?

Prova a postare l'output di 

```
mount
```

.

----------

## VeLuca93

Escluderei il problema fisico della chiavetta dato che ciò accade con tutte le chiavette che ho provato (2-3)

con dd si verifica lo stesso fenomeno...

ora provo a lasciar andare il processo di copia, avevo ipotizzato anche io la stessa cosa che ha detto Zizo ma la cosa che non mi convince è che comunque il file sulla chiavetta non aumenta di dimensioni oltre un certo limite..

EDIT:

la chiavetta la monto con hald:

```
/dev/sdf1 on /media/704D-C7AE type vfat (rw,nosuid,nodev,uhelper=devkit,uid=1000,gid=1009,shortname=mixed,dmask=0077,utf8=1,flush)

```

----------

## bandreabis

uhelper=devkit

io ho ancora uhelper=hald.

Non so se possa essere quello.

----------

